# Schulze U-Force 75



## Rocksalt (Mar 15, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if this controller will work with a novak motor, but without the sensors and how smooth it will or will not be? Would the Schulze U-Force 75 be able to handle a 3 turn BL motor? Also, what is considered a good BL motor, Hacker, Lehner, plettenburg? I see some nice Lehner motors here :http://www.finedesignrc.com/motorslehner.asp.

I am looking to switch to a different setup for offroad/onroad electric I can adapt to any car/truck.

I like the power of my GTB 4.5. I don't really need more.. what I do need is reliability.

Any help/links is appreciated.


----------

